# HT Cup Port Lavaca May 28-29



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Event Location: Port Lavaca, Tx. | Event Date: May 28-29, 2010

After a very successful event in Corpus Christi that had David Christian and Forrest Vollentine taking home the top prize of $10,000.00 with just 22 teams competing, it is time for the 2nd of 4 events in this division. Read more on the first event here.

This event brought to you by the Port Lavaca Chamber of Commerce and presented by Coastline Marine of Seabrook, Texas. 

The captain's meeting and dinner will take place from 5:00 pm to 7:00 pm Thursday May 27 at Bauer community Center, 2300 Highway 35 North, Port Lavaca. 

The tournament will take place Friday and Saturday May 28-29 in Port Lavaca. The weigh in will be held directly across the street at the LightHouse Beach Park on Broadway street each day beginning at 3:00 pm. 

The HT Cup are artificial lure only tournaments with 2 anglers per boat teams weighing in 2 legal redfish per day for a 4 fish total over the 2 days of competition.

These events have local media coverage for you and your sponsors as well are filmed and produced for TV show seen on Fox Sports South.

The top prize will be $20,000.00 for first place on the full field of 60 teams competing but $10,000.00 guaranteed for first place with as few as 20 teams competing. Visit www.htseries.com to learn more or call 321 217 3515.


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Shallow Sport anglers don't forget shallow sport pays top 10 places in incentive money.... With limited fields the chance of a top 10 finish is about 1 in 2 or 1 in 3... 
 

1st 1,000
2nd 900
3rd 800
4th 700
5th 600
6th 500
7th 400
8th 300
9th 200
10th 100


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

```
Shallow Sport anglers don't forget shallow sport pays top 10 places in incentive money.... With limited fields the chance of a top 10 finish is about 1 in 2 or 1 in 3...
```
Shhhhhhhhh!!!!! Just kidding. Good luck boys, and to all who participate. Wish we could make it to this one (the Corpus event was great) but have a family reunion


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*HT3 REDFISH CUP*

GREAT TOURNAMENT SERIES AND THE OPPORTUNITY TO FISH TWO DAYS BACK TO BACK..... PAT MALONE HAS DONE A GREAT JOB TO CREATE THE BEST REDFISH TOURNAMENT POSSIBLE. IT HAS BEEN FUN TO FISH BOTH IN LA AND TX..... NOTHING BUT POSITIVE COMMENTS FROM MY FELLOW ANGLERS FISHING THIS SERIES.....


----------



## biglake411 (Jan 5, 2010)

*HT is top notch*

I agree. Pat puts on a really great tournament. Very professional setup. The best thing about the HT events is the hands off measuring system. It's the best measuring system out there, bar none. It takes all the guess work out of the measuring process. Every fish is pinched exactly the same & the fishes weight holds it to the board. It makes it a fair process across the board. No way to jam a fish or pinch it a little less to make it measure. I wish that all the tournament series would go to something like this.


----------

